# dear Dr Ruth



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Dear Dr Ruth:
For a clearer copy click on image with left button on mouse
dave p


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

So women CAN'T multi-task after all? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

David


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

yes she can ----she was faking it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Love it - and love Mavis' comment!


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

locovan said:


> yes she can ----she was faking it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have no experience of such women! :roll:

David


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Course not lovey - we expert multi-taskers! :wink:


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Course not lovey - we expert multi-taskers! :wink:


What are you trying to say, Greenie? Come on now, spit it out!

D


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

locovan said:


> yes she can ----she was faking it :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL...good one! :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_What are you trying to say, Greenie? Come on now,* spit it out*!_

Steady on!


----------

